# Zweifarbige Anzeige - Schwarz & HKS 13 Z



## antec (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade für einen Kunden eine Anzeige nachzubauen. Als Vorlage habe ich ein Scan von einem 4c Farbnegativ. Die Anzeige soll wiederum nur schwarz + HKS Z 13 sein. Mir fehlen im Moment die Ideen. Ich habe das Sofa ausgeschnitten und in einen extra Layer über das Foto gelegt. Das Foto habe ich über eine neue Einstellungsebene in graustufen gewandelt. Allerdings wird das mit sicherheit im Zeitungsdruck für Probleme sorgen, da ja nur 1 Zusatzf. erlaubt ist. 

Hier das Bild:http://www.global-graphics-online.de/images/anzeige_org.jpg

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke - Antec


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. Juni 2005)

Also,

hast Du nun einen Frage zur Gestaltung oder zur Technik, wie eine zweifarbige Datei anzulegen ist?

Was die Gestaltung angeht, finde ich sie völlig in Ordnung; vielleicht könnten noch ein oder zwei Wörter farbig hervorgehoben werden.

Was die Datei angeht, mach Dich bei der Druckerei schlau, wie die aussehen soll (EPS, DCS, Dublex-TIFF, ...) und warte nicht einfach ab, ob's Ärger gibt.


----------



## antec (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Onkel Jürgen,
danke für Deine Antwort. Mir geht es um die technische Umsetzung. Wie bekomme ich aus einem eingescanten RGB-Bild die Farben HKS Z 13 und graustufen ohne Cyan, Magenta, Yellow. Der Typ auf dem Bild muß aus graustufen generiet sein, und das Sofa nur in HKS Z 13 + tiefe.

Danke Antec

*Format bestenfalls EPS / TIF / PDF


----------



## Milur (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo
les mal diesen Thread
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials159476.html

Martin Schäfer beschreibt unten, wie du vorgehen musst, um Duplex-Bilder 
anzulegen. Du kommst dabei natürlich nicht drumherum, alle deine Roten Bereiche auszuwählen und in den HKS-Kanal zu kopieren.
Und den Rest in den Schwarzkanal.

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juni 2005)

Also,

traditionell wird das in einer Dublex-Datei angelegt. Da Du aber nur einen bestimmten Teil des Bildes farbig haben willst, kannst Du ab Photoshop 6 einen praktischeren Weg wählen.

Du machst zunächst aus Deiner Datei ein Graustufenbild. Dann wählst Du in der Kanälepalette "neuer Schmuckfarbenkanal" (gilt für Version 7, in Version 6 heißt das "Vollfarbenkanal, oder so). Daraufhin öffnet sich ein Dialogfeld, in dem Du Deine Wunschfarbe einstellen kannst - über den Farbwähler kannst Du Dein HKS 13 konkret vorgeben und der Kanal erscheint dann auch in roter Farbe.
Zunächst ist er jedoch leer, d. h. mit weiß gefüllt. Aus dem Graustufen-Kanal kannst Du dann das Sofa in den Schmuckfarbenkanal rüberkopieren. Alles andere bleibt weiß in diesem Kanal, wird also nicht rot im Druck.
Diese Datei lässt sich im Tiff-Format speichen und dürfte eigentlich drucktauglich sein. Andernfalls wäre das DCS-Format auszuprobieren.
Aber nochmal: FRAG VORHER IN DER DRUCKEREI NACH, WAS DIE BRAUCHEN KÖNNEN! Das spart allen Arbeit und unnötigen Ärger.

P.S.: Na dufte, war wieder jemand schneller und ich wiederhole, was woanders schon geschrieben steht ...


----------



## antec (29. Juni 2005)

Ich danke Euch, insbesondere Dir Onkel Jürgen.. 
Habe natürlich vorher die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber leider den genannten Artikel von Martin Schäfer nicht gefunden.. Nichtsdestotrotz habt ihr mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß aus Lübeck - Antec


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2005)

Huhu,

na das ist ja erfreulich, das sogar die älteren aber offensichtlich nicht weniger hilfreichen
Antworten doch nicht immer ganz in Vergessenheit geraten. 

Als Belohnung für die erfolgreiche Forensuche dürft ihr mich statt Schäfer ab sofort
Schaefer nennen, denn so heiße ich wirklich.   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Milur (30. Juni 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Huhu,
> Als Belohnung für die erfolgreiche Forensuche dürft ihr mich statt Schäfer ab sofort
> Schaefer nennen, denn so heiße ich wirklich.
> Martin



zur Kenntnis genommen


----------

